# Removing Brick Fireplace.



## Daddio (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a 16' by 4' high brick fireplace I am removing. What type of hammer or demolition drill should I use? I can rent a Hilti demolition hammer for $70 per 24 hour period. Will this be enough time? Thank you for your replies.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome Daddio:
If ther is no chimney involved yes, you may be able to demolish the fireplace in 24 hours provided you don't stop for any clean-up.
Glenn


----------



## jdougn (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome Daddio,

My suggestion would be to plan on taking more than one day to tackle that size of job unless you are very accustomed to prolonged intense physcial labor. Or perhaps there two or three people that can help by trading off on the demo hammer and helping to remove debris. 
Just my .o2, Doug


----------



## handyguys (Mar 18, 2009)

You could also do it old school and save the $70 by just using a sledge hammer. Would take a while tho. I'm all about the tools and would go that route.


----------



## Daddio (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I will try doing with sledge and chisel, then go rent demo. hammer drill if needed for a half day. Yes I will have some help to lug brick to yard. Thanks Again.


----------

